# Appraisal: hynix 256Mb 1Rx16 PC2-3200S-333-12 HYMP532S646-E3



## Compfreak

around 30shipped for both


----------



## DanNEBTD

not to hyjack but how about 2x 512 of the same brand. . also laptop???

ninjinsamax3 do you have a dell by chance?


----------



## SANNIN3Xjima

yes is a dell -_-


----------

